

What I’ve learned after 10 years of quantifying myself - jkbyc
https://medium.com/@kotin/what-i-ve-learned-after-10-years-of-quantifying-myself-225552557a93

======
hackuser
I wonder what people's experiences are with this observation, and is there any
research out there?

> If you are honest with yourself you have to face the cruel reality: if you
> are a knowledge worker then on average you can do your job for only 5 hours
> a day. On bad days it will be 2–3 hours. On the days of super efficiency it
> would only be 7 — and at the end you will feel totally exhausted. My
> experience proves that overworking always backfires — the next day after a
> super day will be much less productive.

